# Female Helpers/Decoys



## Kara Fitzpatrick

Just wanted to hear opinions concerning female decoys/helpers... 

I know women naturally (based on human anatamoy)... just don't have the strength men usually do, but does the training differ with your dog?

Do you think that women, like I've heard, "are a waste" to have as a helper? 

would you work your dogs on a female decoy/helper? 

Uschi Fuchs is one well-known female helper, are there any others? 

thanks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I'd love to do it if I didn't have a herniated disc in my lower back and a partially torn meniscus in my right knee. :-({|= I'd probably prefer doing leg work as I've always been significantly stronger in my legs. Women do apparently have a lower center of gravity, so it may be helpful. Probably everyone who handles should take at least one bite from a good experienced clear headed dog just so they know what it feels like.


----------



## Molly Graf

Uschi Fuchs is an OUTSTANDING helper. She's worked my big dog (who drops his weight like a Rott I've been told) and did just fine. She's also an outstanding trainer. I'd work my dogs on her anytime, and I'd love to attend a seminar with her - highly recommend Uschi! I don't know any other female helpers personally - one did a helper seminar/certification and did better than many of the guys there (just starting out and learning) - their timing may be better, and their ability to read the dog - the upper body strength or lack of it, and height of most women would be the big problem IMO. I know I am not strong enough to do it, and I am pretty strong for a girl.

molly


----------



## David Frost

I've seen many a woman police officer be a decoy. PSD's bite women as well as men. Physically, stamina, in my opinion, plays a bigger role than outright strength. As for recognizing the behaviors and what the decoy needs to do next, I've not found that to be sex specific.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Lynam

Hi Kara,

There are 3 female decoys within 25 miles of me. All are well trained and certified in various venues.

Cheryl Carlson is the person that "taught me everything I know" and is responsible for getting me interested in the first place. She is my mentor and has forgotten more about dogs and decoys than most people will ever know. She is Internationally known and respected. Her wall of awards and certifications would make any male trainer/decoy envious.

You have brought up a subject of general ignorance about decoy/helper work. Women can do just as fine a job as men can. You see, decoy work isn't just about overall strength. In fact, if I were to just use strength I wouldn't last 2 Ring III dogs. (Well, actually now, I wouldn't last 1, LOL) Economy of motion and using your head is just as important! A "weaker" human needs to bring more presence and a more cerebral form of work to the field. Believe me, that form of work can be just as big a test for the dog.

IMO most women just don't have an interest in becoming a decoy. Most get into protection type training for other reasons. I will say that ALL of the members of the club have to get in the suit in order to understand just what they are asking decoys to do for them. As for strength, I know a female Green Beret that is TWICE the Man I am. Don't ever try to tell her something can't be done as well as a man... One of the three women decoys in this area is much bigger and stronger than I ever was. To argue about female strength is just plain ignorant.

I feel having female decoys is extremely important. I've seen a lot of dogs reluctant to engage a woman. Some dogs think only men can be "bad guys." Considering the attitude about female decoys, we sure don't need sexist dogs!

My 2 cents.

Tim


----------



## David Feliciano

Anne Kent is one of the best helpers I've ever had the pleasure to work with. She has a lot of presence and can build a powerful dog. 

I also put a lot of my control work together on my dog Iblis with Dana Williams. She is a good trainer and understood what I was looking for in my dog. This didn't require any presence or strength, but just good timing and communication. 

IMO you have to recognize and exploit the talents of each individual helper no matter if its a man or woman.


----------



## Tim Lynam

David,

Exploiting decoys would be another thread! LOL


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

great responses everyone... 

i've always thought that a female helper/decoy can be just as good as any man! however, some people I've asked don't agree... I just wanted to see others opinions and views on the issue! 

thanks again!


----------



## Dana McMahan

Having done decoy work and certified to Entry Level, I know there are definite strength limitations that a woman must learn to compensate for. I think working puppies/youth dogs is where women helpers have a special talent for not putting too much presence and making a dog feel strong. And one thing I was repeatedly told was that I was safer for the long catches because many new male helpers work to manipulate the dog on the catch and end up forcing the dog to go one way, which is a risk for injury. At my size, there's no way I could force a dog either way so my focus on longer catches is pivoting and maintaining balance. Long catches came very natural .... drives were another story. At 5'4, I definitely needed much more upper body strength to really stick the dog in the pocket for drives. 

Personally I will work my dog on anyone that shows an interest in learning and listens to instructions. I have only seen one really talented female helper which was Anne Kent. I think we would see more female helpers if they were being taught by female helpers. I had been doing a lot of training in my old club where there were a half dozen guys training for their certification. So I would get comments telling me to strong arm a dog this way or that way and the bottom line is it was not going to happen. I don't think the guys in my club really understood my strength limitations and how I could work around them. They just kept telling me to pick the dog up and go as if it was that simple at my size. 


Anyways, I'd love to see more female helpers and as someone said, its a good idea for anyone in the sport to get behind a sleeve and understand that angle of things. I learned a lot about how to play with my dog, apply pressure, and dictate later protection sessions because I have experienced the flip side of things behind the sleeve.


----------



## Eric Shearer

I agree with Dave F. and Dana... Anne Kent is one of the most talented training helpers that I have ever worked with Male or Female. She's been doing this for over 25 years and has seen it all... lol 
If you can take the heat she is a great teacher too... JMHO
E
http://www.youtube.com/user/HeistAdlerStein


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I don't know of any club that is so overrun with quality helpers/decoys that they should be turning people away based on gender. And if they are, just send the people they turn away over my way 

Every decoy I know has strong and weak points. And these can be mental or physical. Decoy work isn't just about brute strength, and even if it was, like others mentioned, I've met some women who are stronger them most men. The ability to read the dog, react appropriately, move comfortably in the equipment, these are all very important and aren't based on how strong you are. Also different people are stronger in different areas, some have more upper body strength, others have more lower body strength. 

I was one of the primary decoys for our FR club in WA for 6 years, we had other decoys in the club, but they came and went, usually they went right about the time they had learned enough to really be useful to the club :-( I tore up my knee pretty badly while decoying, which has really limited what I can do anymore, but I still like to work the occasional dog, as long as they aren't thrashers, my knee can't take that. In my immediate area I can think of 3 other women who have suited up on regular basis.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

There is a female helper (Sharron) at the Coastal Carolina Schutzhund Club in NC. She did a really good job on Sunday doing both front and back half helper work that day. I should have the videos uploaded soon. She's worked my boy a few times last year. She LISTENS to what the handler wants in training.....no ego.....tries* really* hard and does a really good job and* WANTS TO LEARN*. 

Most judges, to include the one this weekend, were impressed that a female goes out there and gives her all even though there are limitations - especially considering her size (she does not weigh much more then some of the Rotts/GSD's she catches) - even though she is an avid runner and has been working on increasing upper body strength - she still gives everything she has. Mike Caputo was impressed by her abilities. Sad thing is, at a trial last year where she did helper work....before the judge even seen her work a dog...he commented (in German - although he is a USA Judge) "Oh no, not a woman doing helper work." - his obvious disdain could be seen in his facial expressions and read by all.


----------



## mike suttle

Why would anyone let the female out of the kitchen long enough to find out if she could be a good decoy or not? 

LOL, just kidding. I watched Zakia Days do some decoy work here last summer at our seminar and she did a good job.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Aren't we going for versatility, Mike? :mrgreen: I can cook (and grill especially) and I'm about two inches taller than our PSA decoy. I really should be giving it a try. He's a chiropractic student, he can fix me if I re-injure my back, right? \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have a dog that doesn't particularly like to bite women decoys, and I am good with that. He will, but he has been given the choice during the DOH and he was choosing to go after the guy. 

Strength and speed is paramount in what I would (in a perfect world) choose for a decoy to work my dog. In Mondio, the decoy has to catch the dog, and I do not care to see the decoy falling over and over again. 

I really appreciate the fact that I have had girls put on the suit and help me out. If that is all you have that day, then that is all you have.

As a general rule, I do not see them promoting correct work in many of the exercises. 

At my old club in Colorado, there was a girl who was considering getting her certification, but decided against it when confronted by the idea of having to work Buko in a trial. She had tried to catch him from 20 meters or so, and it went pretty bad for her.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

They don't hold up long at work I cant I cant imagine they would hold up long on the training field nope no girl helpers for for my dog.
Cant have a thread about female helpers with out one of my personal favorits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oicOQYkgKLo&playnext_from=TL&videos=8JINzDPdFZ0


----------



## mike suttle

Mike Scheiber said:


> They don't hold up long at work I cant I cant imagine they would hold up long on the training field nope no girl helpers for for my dog.
> Cant have a thread about female helpers with out one of my personal favorits
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oicOQYkgKLo&playnext_from=TL&videos=8JINzDPdFZ0


God, everytime I see this video I cringe. If only I could go back in time and NOT sell those puppies to that group. 
At least the guy feeds them well.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

mike suttle said:


> God, everytime I see this video I cringe. If only I could go back in time and NOT sell those puppies to that group.
> At least the guy feeds them well.


Your rite there's always worse things and places.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

mike suttle said:


> God, everytime I see this video I cringe. If only I could go back in time and NOT sell those puppies to that group.
> At least the guy feeds them well.


Let me ease your guilt, send me Marley if he's still with you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

That was...erm...interesting. Kudos for her being able to stand upright that long I guess?

Edit: Mike, do you know you have apparently officially endorsed them according to their website?

http://blackwatchcustomdogs.com/endorsements.html


----------



## James Downey

I have recently been working my dog on two females...one my wife who has graciously stepped up with the absence of having help And a fellow handler who has put on the sleeve to work my dog. 

Neither of them are certified or trained to work trials, but both have been a helluvalot easier to train with than a man. Most men want to do what they want to do. The girls seem to have no problem abiding by wishes. They follow instruction well and have caught on quickly to give a good presentation. 

Seeing I do not do a lot of dramatic catches and do more control work these days this has proven to be sufficent for this type of work. I do however make the drive to work with a formally trained decoy for pressure work. 

But all in all, I think women have thier strong points. Even though they may not always be physical, they can be cerebal.

Also getting a femine pov on what my dog maybe doing....especially from my wife who is not enamored with the commone schutzhund theories....has proven to be very helpful. I think sometimes women may have a more compassionate touch. and instead trying to make the dog behave they can see why the dog is doing what is doing.


----------



## Michelle Knight

All this encouragement makes me want to RUN out and become a decoy. Like RIGHT NOW! ](*,)
In the end, purps are both male and female and if a woman can handle it than I say go for it!


----------



## Diana Abel

I think it's great when the gals want to decoy. I think the dogs should be able to work on either gender. It's not anything I could personally do. Im old & give out, but to the chicks who are game, I say go for it! =D>


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Female Helpers? They just get in the way...:mrgreen::twisted:


----------



## David Frost

Diana Abel said:


> I think it's great when the gals want to decoy. I think the dogs should be able to work on either gender. It's not anything I could personally do. Im old & give out, but to the chicks who are game, I say go for it! =D>


In sport it may or may not be a problem. In PSD, hesitating or showing an unwillingness could be dangerous. It would certainly be an area of concern. I'd consider it a weakness. If not in the dog, certainly in training.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III

David what if she were a really BIG decoy?!:mrgreen:
We have a club member who is female and catches. I'm glad to have her work with me and my dogs. Upper body strength is a must, unless you want the decoy falling on the ground and hurting the dog or themselves, I think guys with size and skills should work.


----------



## Ben Thompson

When I first read the OP I thought to myself, man this guy is in trouble. Then it realized it was a woman asking the questions.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

In sport, the dog is going to go where the most fun is. Look at how people introduce distractions with Ivans method. THe one that is the most fun gets the better deal.


----------



## Mike Lauer

I am by no means a good decoy but i help out every week and it is very physically demanding.
can you do it, sure, the question will be when you can't stand up the next day cause your back is so sore...do you still want to do it...LOL
there is a reason millions more people handle dogs and only a few decoy them


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

Ben Thompson said:


> When I first read the OP I thought to myself, man this guy is in trouble. Then it realized it was a woman asking the questions.



hahahaha. yes, well I got in a little round with my helper saying woman can do helper/decoy work too! just wanted to see what other people thought. 

I understand that it will be harder to find a good female decoy/helper (it's already hard finding a good helper), just because of size and strength, but hell... I'd do it... if got in shape. :lol:


----------



## Diana Abel

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> hahahaha. yes, well I got in a little round with my helper saying woman can do helper/decoy work too! just wanted to see what other people thought.
> 
> I understand that it will be harder to find a good female decoy/helper (it's already hard finding a good helper), just because of size and strength, but hell... I'd do it... if got in shape. :lol:


We have had a few gals decoy in our club. No, of course they arent as physically able to take what the dogs dish out. They prefer to work the smaller dogs which I can't blame them for. lol However, it is amazing to see the older dogs come onto the field who have never been worked by a woman. A few dogs were like WTF? lol After a few minutes, they were still hesitant but worked. I'd say not as well as with the men. So, my statement is that I love it when the gals will work my pup if nothing other than to expose him to all things. IMO, if he wouldnt work for anyone I out in front of him, I would have a problem with it just the same as if I took him to a new field, alley, so on and he was so pre-occupied with the "New envioirment" that he shut down. FAIL!


----------



## Ben Thompson

Diana Abel said:


> We have had a few gals decoy in our club. No, of course they arent as physically able to take what the dogs dish out. They prefer to work the smaller dogs which I can't blame them for. lol However, it is amazing to see the older dogs come onto the field who have never been worked by a woman. A few dogs were like WTF? lol After a few minutes, they were still hesitant but worked. I'd say not as well as with the men. So, my statement is that I love it when the gals will work my pup if nothing other than to expose him to all things. IMO, if he wouldnt work for anyone I out in front of him, I would have a problem with it just the same as if I took him to a new field, alley, so on and he was so pre-occupied with the "New envioirment" that he shut down. FAIL!


Frankly I don't know if dogs really ever need to bite a woman in real life. The bulk of the violent criminals are men statistically...Doing helper work is fine with me if they don't mind having 80+ pound german shepherds throwing them around.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> hahahaha. yes, well I got in a little round with my helper saying woman can do helper/decoy work too! just wanted to see what other people thought.
> 
> I understand that it will be harder to find a good female decoy/helper (it's already hard finding a good helper), just because of size and strength, but hell... I'd do it... if got in shape. :lol:


My sister would flip out if she read your OP she is a total feminist LOL.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Ben Thompson said:


> Frankly I don't know if dogs really ever need to bite a woman in real life. The bulk of the violent criminals are men statistically...Doing helper work is fine with me if they don't mind having 80+ pound german shepherds throwing them around.


The bulk, yes, but out here in meth country, there's some crazy bitches. And I don't just mean the dogs.


----------



## Diana Abel

Ben Thompson said:


> Frankly I don't know if dogs really ever need to bite a woman in real life. The bulk of the violent criminals are men statistically...Doing helper work is fine with me if they don't mind having 80+ pound german shepherds throwing them around.


Well, ya never know.  There's some crazy crack ho's out there. lol Not to mention, the more variety & experiences my dog has, the happier I am.


----------



## Julie Blanding

No. Absolutely not. You need a penis to work a dog. In fact, any one nutterz out there, you can’t work dogs either. Doesn’t matter if you can catch, read a dog, and have perfect timing; without the full set of [email protected]* and [email protected]||$ you are useless. :-({|=:twisted:

Julie


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Diana Abel said:


> We have had a few gals decoy in our club. No, of course they arent as physically able to take what the dogs dish out. They prefer to work the smaller dogs which I can't blame them for. lol However, it is amazing to see the older dogs come onto the field who have never been worked by a woman. A few dogs were like WTF? lol After a few minutes, they were still hesitant but worked. I'd say not as well as with the men. So, my statement is that I love it when the gals will work my pup if nothing other than to expose him to all things. IMO, if he wouldnt work for anyone I out in front of him, I would have a problem with it just the same as if I took him to a new field, alley, so on and he was so pre-occupied with the "New envioirment" that he shut down. FAIL!


If you're talking about the group in Roanoke I'd sure like to know what women they had as decoys...


----------



## Linda Flemmer

Our Sch club has a gal who has been to some helper seminars & gotten certified. She's GREAT with the puppies. A couple of weeks ago, she was kind enough to offer to work my husband's 120 lb Rott. Dog glanced at her, and lit up on another male helper standing on the side lines. Nothing she did would get his attention after that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Linda Flemmer said:


> Our Sch club has a gal who has been to some helper seminars & gotten certified. She's GREAT with the puppies. A couple of weeks ago, she was kind enough to offer to work my husband's 120 lb Rott. Dog glanced at her, and lit up on another male helper standing on the side lines. Nothing she did would get his attention after that.


 First I must ask what is a 120 lb fat slob of a rott doing on a Schutzhund field I haven't seen one yet the should be over a 100 lbs fighting weight.
You just exposed a problem in your training your dog didn't engage now WTF
This is the shit Jeff keeps on harping about and laughing at and should be. What happens when a helper puts a sleeve on the other arm or grabs another sleeve when there is one laying on the ground in front of the dog It shouldn't matter what the helper looks like. You say pus-off your dog should want to eat a boy in a bunny suit. 
Like I said you just exposed a big problem in your dogs training and I would go on to say your clubs training? if this sort of a thing has gone on unrecognised
I will say this is why women should be left to play with the puppies here you got someone trying to agitate a dog and cant bring enough presence or interest to even spark a dogs interest away from a passive decoy. JMO


----------



## Linda Flemmer

This rott I mentioned is nearly 7 & was out to "play". Hubbie brings him alng for the OB & tracking titles as he's a pretty soft dog otherwise. Pet quality as far as protection work goes. We have a serious dog that we bring out to train & this one is "along for the outing".

Mike - you haven't seen the dog, so be careful jumping on him... The dog is WAY out of standard height-wise. At 120 lbs, he is _lean_ with a waist & ribs. Our in-standard rott, at the same physical condition, comes in at 94 lbs. Again, lean and muscular with a waist & ribs.

Since the dog was being agitated on a back tie for a few "fun bites" to get him out of his box at the end of the day, it certainly wasn't the end of the world! If you haven't ever had some fun at the end of a long training day, then I do feel sorry for you.


----------



## Diana Abel

That's our secret Keith. lol You have to come train with us to find out.  I do train with other ppl too.


----------



## Mike Lauer

Julie Blanding said:


> No. Absolutely not. You need a penis to work a dog. In fact, any one nutterz out there, you can’t work dogs either. Doesn’t matter if you can catch, read a dog, and have perfect timing; without the full set of [email protected]* and [email protected]||$ you are useless. :-({|=:twisted:
> 
> Julie


Julie is right, its the smell of testosterone and sweaty ballz that agitates dogs
plus if you start to fall you can steady yourself on your third leg...well, at least I can


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Linda Flemmer said:


> Our Sch club has a gal who has been to some helper seminars & gotten certified. She's GREAT with the puppies. A couple of weeks ago, she was kind enough to offer to work my husband's 120 lb Rott. Dog glanced at her, and lit up on another male helper standing on the side lines. Nothing she did would get his attention after that.





Linda Flemmer said:


> This rott I mentioned is nearly 7 & was out to "play". Hubbie brings him alng for the OB & tracking titles as he's a pretty soft dog otherwise. Pet quality as far as protection work goes. We have a serious dog that we bring out to train & this one is "along for the outing".
> 
> Mike - you haven't seen the dog, so be careful jumping on him... The dog is WAY out of standard height-wise. At 120 lbs, he is _lean_ with a waist & ribs. Our in-standard rott, at the same physical condition, comes in at 94 lbs. Again, lean and muscular with a waist & ribs.
> 
> Since the dog was being agitated on a back tie for a few "fun bites" to get him out of his box at the end of the day, it certainly wasn't the end of the world! If you haven't ever had some fun at the end of a long training day, then I do feel sorry for you.


Had you given the more pertinent info in the first post compare the two, my post would have been different.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Mike Lauer said:


> Julie is right, its the smell of testosterone and sweaty ballz that agitates dogs
> plus if you start to fall you can steady yourself on your third leg...well, at least I can


Now that's the funniest shit I've heard all week!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracey schneider

I guess I'm of the thought that my dog or any dog should bite or guard anyone moving or not that it is directed to by the handler. I know my last dog would....I guess I assumed all dogs would...now ya all got me curious...here's to hoping my current dogs will otherwise its going to be a bad day lol

There a two young (I think teenagers?) female helpers here in florida and from all acounts, I haven't seen enough they are doing very well.

I personally like the extra bit of exposure esp if it can show you a weakness in your dog or training. I would also think it would be a good way to teach the fundamentals or technique granted she knows what she is doing.

T


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mike Lauer said:


> Julie is right, its the smell of testosterone and sweaty ballz that agitates dogs
> plus if you start to fall you can steady yourself on your third leg...well, at least I can


I missed this post good one bout time this thread started moving in the rite direction.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Julie thanks for the ball busting comments! Now we have a new can or worms!!!!


----------



## Alison Grubb

Tracey, bring your dogs to me and I will work them! \\/

I am currently training to be a FR decoy and I gotta say I love it. Obviously, I don't have the size or power of the guys bigger than me but that is something I am working on. I might get knocked on my ass sometimes (*cough cough* Troy) but I am still early in training so I think that will change as I get more practice in. But I got heart, that has to count for something. haha.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Alison you NEED to make coffe or something...DECOYING? Right! \\/
Have I pi$$ed ya off yet?????:-o


----------



## Alison Grubb

I do make coffee...every morning actually.

And nope, not pissing me off. Good luck with that tho. :lol:


----------



## tracey schneider

Alison I would love that 

However no suit work with my dog. Can u work a sleeve? If ur down, I'm down!

T


----------



## Alison Grubb

tracey delin said:


> Alison I would love that
> 
> However no suit work with my dog. Can u work a sleeve? If ur down, I'm down!
> 
> T


My first decoy experience was with a sleeve and that Remi dog. So I'm comfortable with a sleeve.
If you have a sleeve that we can use then I am game.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Howard Gaines III said:


> Have I pi$$ed ya off yet?????:-o


I dunno, Howard...agitating females to bring out their civil side is not always a good idea... :-\" :lol:


----------



## Julie Blanding

Mike Lauer said:


> Julie is right, its the smell of testosterone and sweaty ballz that agitates dogs
> plus if you start to fall you can steady yourself on your third leg...well, at least I can


That's exactly what I'm talking about! Well done!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Alison Grubb said:


> Tracey, bring your dogs to me and I will work them! \\/
> 
> I am currently training to be a FR decoy and I gotta say I love it. Obviously, I don't have the size or power of the guys bigger than me but that is something I am working on. I might get knocked on my ass sometimes (*cough cough* Troy) but I am still early in training so I think that will change as I get more practice in. But I got heart, that has to count for something. haha.


Yeah you do have heart Alison. I'll give you that especially after that grapefruit size hematoma on your calf that you were walking around with for a while. Most women would have never put on a suit again..lol.

I'd be fine with you taking some bites from my dogs once you become a certified decoy.


----------



## Diana Abel

Alison Grubb said:


> Tracey, bring your dogs to me and I will work them! \\/
> 
> I am currently training to be a FR decoy and I gotta say I love it. Obviously, I don't have the size or power of the guys bigger than me but that is something I am working on. I might get knocked on my ass sometimes (*cough cough* Troy) but I am still early in training so I think that will change as I get more practice in. But I got heart, that has to count for something. haha.


Good for you girl! Don't you get REALLY sore though?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

hahah this is funny. 

any women been helper/decoy in serious competitions... nationals/championships??


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> hahah this is funny.
> 
> any women been helper/decoy in serious competitions... nationals/championships??


Not Schutzhund that I'm aware of I know a couple of teaching helpers that will not cert a female


----------



## Julie Blanding

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not Schutzhund that I'm aware of I know a couple of teaching helpers that will not cert a female


Because they will not want to work a trial or for other reasons?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Julie Blanding said:


> Because they will not want to work a trial or for other reasons?


Didn't ask the one girl that wanted to was easier to jump over than go around.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Mike: I don't understand. Are you saying the teaching helper didn't really care why, just wouldn't certify because she was female, period?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Julie Blanding said:


> Mike: I don't understand. Are you saying the teaching helper didn't really care why, just wouldn't certify because she was female, period?


No if I had to guess it was because she was short and fat and couldn't safely work and test a dog.
As for me I will not send my dog on 90% of the helpers out there safety is my biggest concern.
Ive been told I'm crazy for letting my dog come in like he dose and a should consider trying to take some air out of him I figured age and common sense would slow him down a bit.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Well, sounds like it wasn't due to her gender.
Being selective on who you send your dog on is not a problem, it is responsible.

I once had someone urked at me because I would let him catch my dog on a "long" bite during a cert. Had nothing to do with him being male either. :mrgreen:

Julie


----------



## Alison Grubb

Diana Abel said:


> Good for you girl! Don't you get REALLY sore though?


Thanks. Yes, I do get sore. But there are worse things in life.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I dunno, Howard...agitating females to bring out their civil side is not always a good idea... :-\" :lol:


 I LOVE spice...if it ain't hot sause, spicy "conversations" are a plus! LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones

I think if a woman can read the dogs, then helping with some form of decoy work is great. We have a lady at our club who helps the puppies and younger dogs. Having said that I think there is a difference between training helpers and trial helpers. I havent seen a female decoy yet that could take 25 dogs in a KNPV trial, or take 25 dogs in a FR trial, or an IPO trial. Im sure there are women alive who could, they just dont happen to be in large numbers and hanging around dog sport clubs. You might find a few in the studio audience of "The Ellen Degeneras Show" possibly.....


----------



## Christie Meyer

I think allot of us are missing the importance of foundation work. I am only 4' 11" and really can't stand up well to long sends with adult dogs. I'm GREAT for their confidence, but its hard on both of us.

But for young dogs, learning grip foundation and targeting, what difference does size and gender make? Personally, I think with a solid foundation, dogs can be very forgiving of mistakes later on. And I think that any female or male with a good idea of teaching those things can create a very successful start. It doesn't take the Hulk to draw a dog onto the correct leg or the left armpit and set that bite.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Christopher Jones said:


> I think if a woman can read the dogs, then helping with some form of decoy work is great. We have a lady at our club who helps the puppies and younger dogs. Having said that I think there is a difference between training helpers and trial helpers. I havent seen a female decoy yet that could take 25 dogs in a KNPV trial, or take 25 dogs in a FR trial, or an IPO trial. Im sure there are women alive who could, they just dont happen to be in large numbers and hanging around dog sport clubs. You might find a few in the studio audience of "The Ellen Degeneras Show" possibly.....


I know one woman that could do helper work like that. Chyna from WWE wrestling. A lot of those women wrestlers are really strong. :-D


----------



## Scott Dunmore

Have to report that Julie Blanding did some excellent helper work today; she must have some sort of 'Crying Game' situation going on under those scratch pants.


----------



## Julie Blanding

it's the 'roids, man.. 8)


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

hahah, NICE JULIE!!! one tough bitch... and I'm not talking about a dog.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Yep! I wish I had my camera with me today to show Julie's roid rage on the field today!:twisted:


----------

